# Basildon Expo 21st September - Fully booked & Directions



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

The Essex Reptile & Amphibians 'Private Breeders Meeting' is now fully booked. May I say thank you to everyone who has confirmed a table and apologies to all on the waiting list who haven't been successful. 

ERAC wishes you all a successful and enjoyable day.












Any queries pls contact [email protected]​


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i think it is going to be really good how many tables are there?

thanks


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

56 tables & if the venue was a tardest & any bigger - 81 tables+ :lol2:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone who wants a lift from Kent let me know. I'm coming from Deal (near Dover) so if you're somewhere on the way I can come and grab ya :2thumb:


----------



## TashaS (Mar 8, 2008)

Just to double check-can members of the public (i.e. non-club members) attend? What time does it open for non members?

Thanks


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Wasn't sure how to copy the link to the other thread, but here is the info again:

Essex Reptile & Amphibian Club Breeders Meeting on Sunday 21st September 2008 at:

BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB 
Gardiners Way, 
Gardiners Lane South, 
Basildon, 
Essex SS14 3AP 


This will be open to the general public 
from 10.30am-3.30pm. 
Refreshments etc. will be available. 

Admission costs: 
£1.50 for adults and 
£1.00 for concessions. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock 
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

is this a b.h.s show and open early for members.aint ever been to one just decided to go to this one.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

is this open to the public?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

cubeykc said:


> is this open to the public?


...Yup!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

paulskin said:


> is this a b.h.s show and open early for members.aint ever been to one just decided to go to this one.


It's an ERAC show (Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Club) and open at 10.30 to everyone. Hope you enjoy your first show!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i cant wait untill sunday coz this will be my first reptile show i will go to yayy..


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

I think i might wear something with RFUK and something with Hobgoblin wirtten on there ...so if there is anyone here going there ...please come up and say hello ...it would be lovely to meet some more people from the forum..........


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Guys, I thought it would be a good idea to have a meeting point in the car park for those that wanna meet up but dont know who is who, so...........

I will be driving a black Suzuki Vitara with scales and fangs door magnets, you cant miss them, I will try and park as close to the building as poss, to recognise people from here, RFUK members must stand by the car with the right trouser leg rolled up, left hand on the head shouting RFUK at the top of their voices......................... or just hang around the car and introduce yourselves.

I'll be getting there at about 10am.

Rob.

(this wil be posted on any basildon show related posts so all get to see it.)


----------



## awesomescrote (Aug 22, 2008)

can children attend the show


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

awesomescrote said:


> can children attend the show


 Yup well i take mine any how


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I shall be going for the last couple of hours! Cant wait. It'll be my third show so far.


----------

